# kann keine cd's brennen =>solved<=

## linuxexplorer

Hallo!

Ich kann keine Cd's brennen, weder aus der Kommandozeile noch mit k3b.

```
zep@zeptop ~ $ wodim -scanbus

wodim: No such file or directory.

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.

zep@zeptop ~ $     
```

Unter k3b wird der Brenner erkannt, jedoch stürtzt k3b beim Brennen ab...

```
zep@zeptop ~ $ uname -a

Linux zeptop 2.6.20-suspend2-r6 #1 SMP Sun Jul 8 18:28:59 CEST 2007 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

zep@zeptop ~ $  

```

Inspiron 6400, Brenner: 

```
sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Device driver target1:0:0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  DVD+-RW SDVD8820 AD15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

```

Tipps?

Merci.Last edited by linuxexplorer on Thu Aug 02, 2007 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Probiers mal mit cdrecord, ich meine, dass da eine detailliertere Fehlermeldung auftaucht:

```
cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=2,0 cdimage.raw
```

Das device musst du evtl noch anpassen.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *linuxexplorer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
> 
> ...

 

das sieht doch stark nach SCSI Emulation aus. Hast du schonmal versucht, diese im Kernel zu deaktivieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## linuxexplorer

Hi,

wodim fällt in eine Endlosschleife mit folgender Meldung:

```
Unable to open this SCSI ID. Trying to map to old ATA syntax.This workaround will disappear in the near future.
```

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum k3b gefreezed ist...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich habe eine sata Festplatte, dann ist das cdrom auch sata, oder?

Soweit ich weiss, habe ich keine SCSI Emulation aktiviert..

```
zep@zeptop /usr/src/linux $ cat .config | grep ATA | grep -v ^#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

zep@zeptop /usr/src/linux $ 
```

```

zep@zeptop /usr/src/linux $ cat .config | grep SCSI | grep -v ^#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

```

MFG: Linuxexplorer

----------

## linuxexplorer

so, habe das Problem gelöst..

wodim mag die alte Version für z.B. dev=1,0 ... nicht mehr.. sondern dev=/dev/cdrom..

Das Selbe in k3b.. Dort muss man unter k3b Einrichten -> Programme -> Benutzerdefinierte Parameter bei cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom eintragen, wobei /dev/cdrom der Brenner sein sollte. Klappt nun prima!

MFG: Linuxexplorer

----------

